# I want to move the family from the US to Greece



## Tjarb (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I will be taking a position in Pakistan that will keep me out of the US for at the very least a year. I want my 16 year old son and fiancée to move to Athens so I can see them often. How can I get a visa/permits to do this? They do not have any ancestry from Greece and being US citizens I am not finding an easy way to do this.

If DelawareDed is reading I have tried to find a way to contact you directly as it looks like you may have been able to do this.

I do know a few Greek nationals that I once taught here and they too are looking into this for me but currently are unable to help.

Thanks for any information on the subject.

[email protected]


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Contact the Greek Consulate. I don't know if there is one in Arizona. There is one in NY. Also have you considered Cyprus. Contacting the Cyprus Consulate will be easier.


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

Rhodes is very nice and there is an international school for the children


----------



## Considering a Move (Apr 16, 2009)

I found this website which seems to have a lot of information available for paperwork necessary to move to Greece. As I am in the US, I have not made the move and cannot verify whether the info is totally accurate, but it seems to agree with what I do know. livingingreece.gr
Hope it helps.




Tjarb said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I will be taking a position in Pakistan that will keep me out of the US for at the very least a year. I want my 16 year old son and fiancée to move to Athens so I can see them often. How can I get a visa/permits to do this? They do not have any ancestry from Greece and being US citizens I am not finding an easy way to do this.
> 
> ...


----------



## greekcanuck (Apr 27, 2009)

*Why?*



Tjarb said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I will be taking a position in Pakistan that will keep me out of the US for at the very least a year. I want my 16 year old son and fiancée to move to Athens so I can see them often. How can I get a visa/permits to do this? They do not have any ancestry from Greece and being US citizens I am not finding an easy way to do this.
> 
> ...


If you want to move your family to Europe it would be easier to move them to England where they can speak English with locals. Since you are not Greek it would be the last place I would recommend to move. The cost of living in Athens is third highest in Europe after Moscow and London. Smaller towns in Greece are 2x more expensive than similar in Spain or Italy.


----------



## Tjarb (Mar 30, 2009)

*Greece, Spain, Italy*

I have friends in Greece that are military as well as one who works for the police. Everything I have heard is just the opp... Greece is the cheaper place to live. However, Due to other factors we are now looking allot closer at Spain. We all speak a little Spanish and the school for my son is allot less expensive. I personally want to move to Greece but Spain is my second choice and the families first. So Spain it is at this point. England would also be a nice place to go but it is too far from my work and commuting is my primary reason to move the family abroad.


----------

